# Argument with Westway



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

I am in the wrong here

I recently noticed that my rear driver left tyre losing a few lbs of pressure over a week or two. Topping up was fine for another three weeks or so. Had oil change service at Litchfields, Ian said that the tyre pressure monitor valves are know sometimes to corrode and leak. I decided to book into Nissan as still 6 months Warranty left. Anyway 5 days later before I could book in I was topping up the tyre at local garage when the valve gave way completly and released all the air. Crawled home at 50mph and next day went to local excellent tyre dealer (Skyline owner) who removed the tyre and replaced with a temporary valve that at least permitted me to have correct tyre pressure. Nissan dealer 60 miles away, so did not want to drive that far on a flat. Booked into Nissan and there this morning. 

Basically Nissan will not replace the valve under warranty as they said the tyre dealer broke the valve and replaced with a temporary valve. They will not replace any tyre vlaves unless Nissan have changed your tyres - this is for all Bridgstone tyres out there!!!. I explained why would I take my perfecly good tyre to a garage for them to replace the valve with a temp one and then put the old try back on!!. Note - a replacement valve is £250. I have the faulty valve and can get evidence from the tyre garage and Litchfield that the valve was faulty before I had it replaced. 

I have logged a complaint with Nissan, though it was them who refused to replace the valve.

I was expected to drive 60 miles on a flat to Oxford, they would then have still refused as it did not have Dunlop tyres. 

I am furious and astounded at the level of customer service. 

Any ideas - has anyone had a similar experience. 

Steve


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

twerly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the wrong here
> 
> ...


Yep me. Ha dsame treatment. Pathetic really. Nissan took the car to Amsterdam and replaced valve + noticed needed 2 new rear tires. 250 euro for the valve and and app 1400 or so for 2 new tires. Still pissed off.


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi

I am esculating and seeing if can get work done, as really object the the attempt to dodge any work under very dodgy circumstances. 

Steve


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

here you go buddy

buy this and take it to the same skyline owner shop you went to for them to install it

Nissan GTR TPMS Tyre Pressure Sensor | eBay

stay away from nissan hpc they will charge you insane money

sorted for under £50 - you WILL need a reset tho, so maybe hold out and bring the valve to litchfields on your next service


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

twerly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the wrong here
> 
> ...


Try these - 

James Deacon NMGB Customer Services [email protected] 01923 697336

James Wright NMGB Managing Director [email protected]

Paul Willcox NM Europe VP [email protected]


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> Try these -
> 
> James Deacon NMGB Customer Services [email protected] 01923 697336
> 
> ...


Hi

Cheers

Just had a long chat with a nice lady at Nissan, she initially stated that Nissan UK do not offer any warrenty on Bridgestone tyres at all so to all of you out there with Bridgestone tyres beware if you have any claimes on tyres, wheels or valves, probably brakes and disks as well if Nissan can get away with it!!. 

I asked for this in writing. 

I then went throuh the full story again so we will see!

Will contact these also.

Will defo not be spending £250 on replacements!!

Steve


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Steve,

Nissan Westway, Oxford are a complete shower. They were in 2009 and nothing has obviously changed. Steer clear!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

twerly said:


> Hi
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


James Deecon worth a call as he is the favoured man of Jim Wright the MD of NMGB and has experience of GTR issues


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

I had a sensor/valve let go on my MY09 first lap out at silverstone...well pissed...lost and hours track time getting a normal valve put in.

It went to m/hursts for service work and whilst their had all 4 valves replaced under warranty as i was worried about the corrosion resulting in the other 3 old ones failing.

Basically the valves are not up to the salt/corrosion on UK roads and in my opinion are not fit for purpose.

Grease/oil coat the valve before winter to try to barrier the corrosion effects underneath the nut.

good luck.


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

Wheels said:


> I had a sensor/valve let go on my MY09 first lap out at silverstone...well pissed...lost and hours track time getting a normal valve put in.
> 
> It went to m/hursts for service work and whilst their had all 4 valves replaced under warranty as i was worried about the corrosion resulting in the other 3 old ones failing.
> 
> ...



Hi

intersting comparison of two dealers approach. Oxford are basically saying I invalidated the warrenty by replacing the broken valve, they even suggested that the act of replacing the valve caused it to break. My reply to this - why on earth would I remove a tyre, then replace the valve with a plastic one and then replace the original tyre!. I am going to demand all 4 valves be replaced as per your experience. 

Worst case at least from help on this forum I know where to get hold of replacements for way less that the stealers.

Steve


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi

Nissan formal reply 

"Thank you for contacting us recently about your Nissan GT-R, registration number xxxxxx.



Following our conversation, I write to advise that the valve replacement on your vehicle will not be covered under the terms of warranty as our technicians have confirmed that the issue is not due to a manufacturing defect.

Please be assured that this decision is not due to the make of tyre fitted to your vehicle."

Very interesting as no one at Nissan even looked at the valve in question. I have obviously rejected this and sent a suitable reply.

Any thoughts - I though the Warranty was not just for manufacturing defects ?

Steve


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

twerly said:


> Hi
> 
> Nissan formal reply
> 
> ...


Put that point that no tech looked at it to the senior guys I gave you details of before


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> Put that point that no tech looked at it to the senior guys I gave you details of before


Henry - yes I have sent an email to the 2 x UK managers email addresses pointing out lots of things, first one that no-one even examined the valve (it is in my possesion. I showed the Service Manager on the day, but he did not give it a second glance. Stated I would expect this level of service from a back street 2nd hand car dealer.

thanks for your help, will let you know if I get a reply from either of the JamesS) at Nissan.

Steve


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

It's such a shame that you have to go to all this trouble over a bloody valve...on a car like this! Honestly, I just don't understand Nissan Customer Service, it's shocking!


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

Karls said:


> It's such a shame that you have to go to all this trouble over a bloody valve...on a car like this! Honestly, I just don't understand Nissan Customer Service, it's shocking!



Agree - though at £250 a pop not that trivial - Nissan price it is worth a fight. Can get them much less, however I do not like the attitude and what I believe is ducking their responsibility.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

For a part that costs Nissan < £50 far better policy of keep the customer happy and replace the bloody thing. Bad PR for Nissan IMO.

Anders


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Seriously wonder how they can do business like this..

Marshalls cambridge want £72 + VAT for a TPMS reset, unbelievable for something that will take 10- 15mins and just involves plugging in their consult 3


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Everything at a dealers costs.

The Consult 3 unit itself costs about £3000, then there's the technicians pay etc.

Still, courtesy is courtesy and should always be offered if you go back for services etc there.

I used to do simple things for free when I was working at Nissan and Toyota. Some things you just shouldn't charge money for to keep the customer happy.


----------



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

Have you tried contacting Gary Finney - chief GTR Tech in the UK


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Good grief. I had a valve replaced under warranty a couple of weeks ago by WLMG. I thought at the time it was strange as it should only be a tenner or so, but didn't argue as a tenner is a tenner, right?


£250!


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*valve*

i have to give credit to middlehurst

i had four tyres changed at kwikfit, bridgestones
the next morning the front off side tyre was flat, took the wheel off the car and took it to kwikfit, they confirmed it was the valve that was leaking, i then phoned middlehurst they confirmed they needed both the wheel and the car to reset the system they then collected the car, replaced the valve and brought the car back,
no fuss, no arguments

looks like you need to go to middlehurst

i have had the car for nearly three years now and whilst there has been problems, they have resolved them to my satisfaction on all occasions.

will


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

WILL SMITH said:


> i have to give credit to middlehurst
> 
> i had four tyres changed at kwikfit, bridgestones
> the next morning the front off side tyre was flat, took the wheel off the car and took it to kwikfit, they confirmed it was the valve that was leaking, i then phoned middlehurst they confirmed they needed both the wheel and the car to reset the system they then collected the car, replaced the valve and brought the car back,
> ...


Then Westway management need to take a leaf out of Middlehursts book as they are truly shite!


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the posts.

I know it is a small problem, but the principal is what is at stake.

Nissan UK have apparantly refused to pay for the work. Westway went to then for advice and Niussan UK refused. 

I then raised a case with Nissan UK - was refused because not a manafacture defect.

I have now with the help from other members on this forum esculated to MD of Nissan UK and Service Director. Latest news is that my claim is being reviewed again.

What is interesting is that there does appear to be a varying response from other Nissan dealers. Middlehurst apprear to replace without any queston, pity they are 150m from my home. 

Steve


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

twerly said:


> Thanks for all the posts.
> 
> I know it is a small problem, but the principal is what is at stake.
> 
> ...


NMGB do monitor this website...likely they will see how bad they look and do the right thing and look after you...James Wright is new MD and will appreciate I am sure hearing of genuine issues with GTR's and HPC's


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

If you fix it, then it can be difficult to claim against a fault subsequently.

Hope it works out but your case may be weaker than you think, from a consumer perspective. 

Goodwill will prevail, I hope.


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

WILL SMITH said:


> i have to give credit to middlehurst
> 
> i have had the car for nearly three years now and whilst there has been problems, they have resolved them to my satisfaction on all occasions.
> 
> will


That's why I will be shipping mine 100 miles back to Middlehurst for its annual service


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Unbelievable! I swear customer service is the pits in this country. A lot of members on this forum will have their GT-R for years, with the possibility of services at NHPC every six months - and for sake of a bloody tyre valve they piss-off its customers - makes you feel valued doesn't it! Long live the independents and more fool Nissan.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Steve,

I can see this gets your goat. If it happened to me, I know I'd feel the same. I'm not sure what Nissan and your stealership are going on about w.r.t. 'not a manufacturing defect' and not warrantied. Irrelevant.

Supply of Goods Act. Goods must be fit for purpose and of satisfactory durability. Warranties are in addition to your statutory rights and do not affect them.

Saying otherwise to a consumer is an offence - not good form to tell Her Majesty's Courts and Parliament their laws don't apply in their jurisdiction, for some reason they take umbrage and put heads on spikes outside the Tower and the like.

If the stealership sold them to you, and the TPMS and valve have not failed due to wear and tear or user error or abuse or botched repair, the supplying stealership is liable. A reasonable person would expect the valve should last the life of the tyre and the TPMS the life of the car, they have not. Ergo they are not fit for purpose or of satisfactory durability.

I think you had to do a repair immediately, because you were immobilised. So taking your car to the nearest tyre specialist for a temporary repair is not unreasonable to me. the work you had done was a simple valve replacement. The TPMS was simply removed due to its malfunction.

At the end of the day, it's a relatively small sum of money for the HPC in terms of actual cost versus retail and the reason you've been rejected is simply because it's an out-of -the-ordinary fault/situation and "the computer says no" w.r.t. warranty. Although it seems the fault is certainly not unique and Nissan have previously replaced these under warranty setting a precedent. So they have no reasonable excuse to apply a different decision to you whilst at the same time supporting other customers under warranty under the same circumstances. It's inconsistent, unreasonable and unfair double standards.

In essence it sounds like you have a claim for the cost of the repair. One strategy could be to pay another HPC or Indy to replace the TMPS and tyre valve then claim the cost of this through the Small Claims from your supplying HPC on the grounds they refused repair and are in breach of the Supply of Goods Act 1982 (as amended). You could pay your HPC too but would probably need to mark the payment 'paid under protest' to attempt to preserve your claim. Personally I'd use an independent supplier to the one you've a grievance with.

Alternatively you could go see your service manager, explain what you intend to do, and give your HPC one last chance to keep your goodwill and business.

Of course, I'm no lawyer and you should not rely on my advice rather seek the legal advice of a legal professional.

On the other hand, you can vent your spleen here, have our sincere sympathy and then suck it up and move on. Life's too short to waste on complaints and litigation and my advice is if you can avoid it and do summat more fun, laugh it off. So that £35 TPMS on eBay sounds tempting if I were in your shoes.

Ultimately you can always take your future business elsewhere. When your HPC asks why they can't have your business as a matter of right, you tell them it's their own doing as they forced you to go elsewhere as a direct result of their failure to live up to their statutory duty and their poor customer care. 

You are not in the wrong. Don't get angry, get even.

Dom


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

This may be perceived as a small issue, but Nissan HPC's must realise that one dissatisfied customer can effect over 100 potential satisfied customers who may either be using the HPC or considering them for a purchase or repair.

If the situation is not resolved, I would be happy to assist - no guarantees of success though!

John


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Ed, twerly didn't have it fixed though, he simply had it made good in order to be able to drive it. The original fault with the valve remains and there are numerous documented cases of failure and replacement under warranty on this site alone - I would expect that backs twerly's simple request for service significantly.

Protegimus



Zed Ed said:


> If you fix it, then it can be difficult to claim against a fault subsequently.
> 
> Hope it works out but your case may be weaker than you think, from a consumer perspective.
> 
> Goodwill will prevail, I hope.


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

I read this post the other day and then checked mine to find the nearside front valve had what looked like a black faint line running the length after i had wiped it round. Was going to ring HPC Monday then low and behold the whole valve let go whilst driving home this afternoon, pulled over to find the outer piece flopping about and consequently dropped inside the tyre.
I was going a bit on the dual carrigeway when the alert rang out, just as well they are run flats or it could have been more than a new valve and probably tyre. I have had car a while now and a couple sets of tyres so i dont hold much hope from Nissan but putting all this aside surely these valves at £250 should last.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

£250 for a tyre valve? Wow... 

I can relate though as I have TPMS problems as well but (by law) the company who sold me the GTR should pay for it...


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Just to add - I was filling my tyres top up (just air to put couple of PSI in) and the valve snapped off completely (the enitre outer valve screw metal piece) leaving just the air release module completely exposed.

I rang Benfield as my local NHPC (Lightcliffe had none in) and Benfield had stock. I drove up (slowly) and despite them being full they not only took the Bridgestone off but replaced there and then and told me they would contact if warranty didn't cover which is subsequently did.

Have to say service was absolutely top notch and no issue with warranty nor tyre change. How it should be really. Just for clarity at no point did I mention my name or GTROC/forum before they did anything so it was genuinely excellent service.


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

very interesting that these valves have gone on a number of members cars, so not a one off problem. Also looks as though the level of service varies from dealer to dealer. Glad to hear that there are some decent dealers.

Steve


----------



## Elguapo (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi all,

nothing I can add to this other than to remind Nissan of the value of poor press.

I registered here today to start looking at the ins and outs of ownership as I am a potential buyer in the market and the GTR is high on the list. Now back in 2005 I bought a 350z (long snice sold but lovely car) and after a few years I sold it but vowed never to buy Nissan again following shocking treatment of owners of the then halo car on sale.

The rest of the world had warranty work undertaken whilst Nissan UK refused to address them. Now the first thing I see whilst looking at the potential ownership issues is this, seriously this is bringing back bad memories and wonder if I should go further? (I probably will as I really like the cars but now with a bit more insight, such as is it worth buying with warranty probably not!)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Elguapo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> nothing I can add to this other than to remind Nissan of the value of poor press.
> 
> ...


Well you clearly havent spent time looking through this forum much then.

Whilst some come here to vent frustration at service issues at their HPC, I have nothing but stellar service from mine, some great days courtesy of Nissan, and an expensive warranty claim done on my modified car.

So dont focus in on one or two issues when many of us have almost 3 years of good ownership experience.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

That's right. Nissan and the HPCs, especially Middlehurst, have done a lot of great things for extant and new owners of GT-Rs, whether it be organising track days and fully supporting them with pre- and post-track checks or honouring genuine warranty claims. :clap: :bowdown1:

On the other hand, if we all start having our valves fall out and our TPMS go U/S we're all going to be upset. SO when the fleet leaders in terms of age/mileage/hours run start to crumble due to parts failing under normal use, it's not unreasonable to expect Nissan and the HPCs to put it right. :squintdan

To be fair to most HPCs, they have. :thumbsup: But some have refused, now that NMGB appears to have adopted an inconsistent policy of agreeing some and disagreeing others. Sounds like 2012 warranty claim budget is already overspending and there's a clamp down to bring it back into the black! :chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

that's why don't use a normal inflater on a TPMS. It says at mine pump here in Winch. I use 12V inflaters and take some time but, never failed a valve. If this is not solving the problem get the ombudsman to speak about it. Then they will try to solve the problem to save face!.


----------



## Elguapo (Jan 29, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Well you clearly havent spent time looking through this forum much then.
> 
> Whilst some come here to vent frustration at service issues at their HPC, I have nothing but stellar service from mine, some great days courtesy of Nissan, and an expensive warranty claim done on my modified car.
> 
> So dont focus in on one or two issues when many of us have almost 3 years of good ownership experience.





Sure it seems there is a good HPC out there but it should be consistent. Has there been any other recalls on global models or global warranty work (specifically USA market) that has not been applied to the UK?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Elguapo said:


> Sure it seems there is a good HPC out there but it should be consistent. Has there been any other recalls on global models or global warranty work (specifically USA market) that has not been applied to the UK?


middlehurst? except on the scratches. The service was well.


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Well you clearly havent spent time looking through this forum much then.
> 
> Whilst some come here to vent frustration at service issues at their HPC, I have nothing but stellar service from mine, some great days courtesy of Nissan, and an expensive warranty claim done on my modified car.
> 
> So dont focus in on one or two issues when many of us have almost 3 years of good ownership experience.


Charles,

glad to here you had excellent service, I did not come to vent my frustration, however to guage if my claim was valid and to get some help from fellow members - which I have received lots of advice, email addresses and most importantly lower cost options, should I fail in my claim. My ownership and reliability has been fantastic, a door rattle and leaky valve is nothing in three years, just soo bad that my local dealer would not resolve. As one poster mentions there does appear to be an inconsistancy with Nissan UK. To be fair to Oxford they did not refuse - they contacted Nissan UK who refused to fund the work. 

Steve

PS - Litchfields all the way:chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

twerly said:


> Charles,
> 
> glad to here you had excellent service, I did not come to vent my frustration, however to guage if my claim was valid and to get some help from fellow members - which I have received lots of advice, email addresses and most importantly lower cost options, should I fail in my claim. My ownership and reliability has been fantastic, a door rattle and leaky valve is nothing in three years, just soo bad that my local dealer would not resolve. As one poster mentions there does appear to be an inconsistancy with Nissan UK. To be fair to Oxford they did not refuse - they contacted Nissan UK who refused to fund the work.
> 
> ...


Steve, my apologies as my post wasnt aimed at you in particular, more to show the poster before me that all is not bad in the GTR owner's world.


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

A successful result - here is my reply from Nissan UK

"
Thank you for your letter addressed to our Managing Director, Mr James Wright, and our Customer Services Manager, Mr James Deacon. Mr Wright and Mr Deacon have asked me to reply on their behalf and I am pleased to be able to help you.



I would like to advise that after investigation of your case, Nissan Motor (GB) Limited will be happy to cover the cost of replacing the wheel valves fitted to your vehicle. Ordinarily, and reasonably, our warranty department require an inspection of the issue to take place, however on this occasion we are willing to over-ride this and agree replacement. 
Our Nissan dealership, West Way in Oxford currently have the valves in stock, and have been instructed that there will be no charge to you for the valves to be replaced. Please take the valve you have in your possession to the dealer at the time of your appointment
"

thanks to everyone that helped - like the sarky comment at the beginning

Steve


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Common sense prevails, result.

Anders


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Good result :thumbsup:

Would have been much easier if they weren't arses from the get go though!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

twerly said:


> A successful result - here is my reply from Nissan UK
> 
> "
> Thank you for your letter addressed to our Managing Director, Mr James Wright, and our Customer Services Manager, Mr James Deacon. Mr Wright and Mr Deacon have asked me to reply on their behalf and I am pleased to be able to help you.
> ...


Glad my supply of their contact details paid off


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

finally happy end!

omg Nissan dealers argue about a tyre valve. Aren't they embarrassed doing this?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Every credit to NMGB. :thumbsup: Well done. :clap: + Congrats Steve!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Excellent results! I have almost similiar issue but with an independent dealer instead of Nissan but let's hope my luck's just as good...


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great result....


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Excellent results! I have almost similiar issue but with an independent dealer instead of Nissan but let's hope my luck's just as good...


If I was you, I would have drove the GTR through the showroom window.:chairshot 
I dont even know the guy, but judging by your posts, I absolutely detest the fucher. I hope he does the right/honourable/legal thing and sorts you out.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

lawsy said:


> If I was you, I would have drove the GTR through the showroom window.:chairshot
> I dont even know the guy, but judging by your posts, I absolutely detest the fucher. I hope he does the right/honourable/legal thing and sorts you out.


lol thanks  It's finally getting somewhere now (service manager picking up Thurs) so hopefully this gets sorted soon. Those lights lighting up everytime I start the car really gets to me


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> Glad my supply of their contact details paid off


Henry

yes thanks for this, though I do not think I would be included in the drinks round with the complaints department. 

Just got to take another 1/2 day out and half a tank of fuel to go and get them replaced. Still I will live with this. 

Note to all - Check the info and your pressure is stable - at same temperature. My first pointer was a slow loss of pressure.

Cheers to all again. At least I know another supplier of much cheaper units just in case they go again when the car is out of warranty!!!

Steve


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

twerly said:


> Henry
> 
> yes thanks for this, though I do not think I would be included in the drinks round with the complaints department.
> 
> ...


Happy to help and glad you got it sorted...at least anyone else with issues relating to GTR can email James Wright/Paul Willcox/James Deacon as I am sure they checked this website and saw the reaction to your issue and did the right thing and honoured the warranty on your car.


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

Took my car back to Motorline and they have said they are going to replace all 4 sensors, not just the one that broke.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Glad to hear of the correct outcome and well done to Nissan for finally sorting this out.

Protegimus


----------

